# Discovered a new aquascaper in the family! :)



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

My younger graphic designer/artist brother who has zero aquascaping experience or knowledge created this before we headed out for the day.

I am very impressed. Time to get him interested in planted tanks and aquascaping 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

what kind of rock is that ?


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Need more pics of the other tank!


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

nigerian prince said:


> what kind of rock is that ?


It's a mix of manten and ryuoh stone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocoon13 (Aug 16, 2011)

wslam said:


> Need more pics of the other tank!


Will do asap. We might tear it down today so we can set up the cube 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

heres a pic from yesterday of the other tank 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow!!!! That tank has got something appealing happening at every level.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a hard time telling the difference between manten and ryuoh and seiryu . I'm assuming ryuoh in the front and manten at the back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Great looking scape!


----------

